# Getting Active



## outoflight (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi

I'm quite into playing sports like football (soccer!)/tennis/rugby/hockey/anything here in the UK and I'm wondering if there are any organized teams/leagues in Canada? There are quite extensive local leagues and clubs etc in the UK for a number of sports, does anyone here know if there is anything similar set up in any region of Canada? I'm looking to move to (most likely) Toronto later this year and it'd be great to be able to keep playing the sports I love!
Any info would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers
Nick


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

outoflight said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm quite into playing sports like football (soccer!)/tennis/rugby/hockey/anything here in the UK and I'm wondering if there are any organized teams/leagues in Canada? There are quite extensive local leagues and clubs etc in the UK for a number of sports, does anyone here know if there is anything similar set up in any region of Canada? I'm looking to move to (most likely) Toronto later this year and it'd be great to be able to keep playing the sports I love!
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!
> ...


The answer is an unequivocal YES. The GTA has a population of about 7 million so there are many organized sports. You may have some trouble with field hockey, if that's what you're alluding to because, as I'm sure you know, ice hockey dominates here so, if you haven't tried it, there's a challenge for you.


----------



## outoflight (Aug 9, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> The answer is an unequivocal YES. The GTA has a population of about 7 million so there are many organized sports. You may have some trouble with field hockey, if that's what you're alluding to because, as I'm sure you know, ice hockey dominates here so, if you haven't tried it, there's a challenge for you.


Great news! Thanks for the response Auld Yin. I've been playing amateur soccer for most of my life and would love to join a new club/team in Toronto or wherever I end up, do you know of any good websites or sources for these?

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

outoflight said:


> Great news! Thanks for the response Auld Yin. I've been playing amateur soccer for most of my life and would love to join a new club/team in Toronto or wherever I end up, do you know of any good websites or sources for these?
> 
> Cheers,
> Nick


Just Google "soccer in toronto". I'm sure hundreds of websites will be shown.


----------

